# first batch of SP



## Tengu (Jun 19, 2011)

Hey Everyone,

So I started my first batch yesterday, and I'm using the reverse method, so I have 4.5 gallon's of water, 16 cups of sugar, the Tannin, nutirent and energizer. I'm using EC-1118 yeast. Checked it this morning, I could smell the yeast in the kitchen, but couldn't see any foam or such, So I stirred it and it was fizzy. Should I be concerned with the lack of foam? 


I think because it was fizzy everything is going great. I stirred it a bit but don't have a "Whip" so i have to do it by hand


----------



## Arne (Jun 19, 2011)

You should be in good shape. Continue on and let us know how it is progressing. Arne.


----------



## Trog (Jun 19, 2011)

thats the same way mine started was about 24 to 30 hours before it really took off.


----------



## Tengu (Jun 21, 2011)

Well I added 1 bottle of lemon juice yesterday and boy what a change  thick layer of foam this morning when I added the next half bottle of the juice. Tonight I'll add the remainder and take the SG of the must and see where we are at  

I can't wait to see how this turns out


----------



## Tengu (Jun 24, 2011)

Okay so moved over to the carboy. and about an hour or so later I noticed foam moving into my airlock. Is this a bad thing? should I remove the bung and clean out the airlock and replace? I can tell the foam will be back in the lock if I do this so I am not sure what do about this.

Can't check the SG right now as i broke my hydrometer a few days ago.

Gotta get to the store to pick up a new one.

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## djrockinsteve (Jun 24, 2011)

Let it finish fermenting in the primary. Give it a good stir and often. Release the co2 and oxygenate it till it's finished.

Go and get a hydrometer as soon as u can


----------



## Tengu (Jun 25, 2011)

So by this morning, the foam had died down. In the airlock was what looked like yeast soup. So I cleaned it out. and put it back on the carboy. it's bubbling away nicely now. I also went out and got a new Hydrometer. Checked the SG and i'm down to 1.000 just a little while longer till I can finish it off. 

Quick question. I'm headed on vacation next weekend driving from NS to BC via the US. Will it be alright to leave this in the carboy while i'm gone? or should I try to get it bottled before I leave. I believe it should be alright. I will put it down in a closet in my basement but thought that I should ask just to be safe.

Thanks

Shawn


----------



## docanddeb (Jun 25, 2011)

It will not be ready to bottle. Let it settle out while you are gone.

Debbie


----------



## Tengu (Jun 29, 2011)

Okay so it's been a few days, just working away on my degassing. I bought "The Whip" and seems to be okay. but boy does this stuff foam up when you go at it. 

But I did have another question. Always with the questions eh? Anyway. So I did this the reverse method. i.e. no slurry, and each time I racked it, i never had much left behind, as up until now there hasn't been any sediment. Is this okay? or should I of had some left over? 

When it was in the primary it had a nice foam topper, but that died down before I reached an SG of 1.010. so after it went dry, and i racked to the carboy there really wasn't anything to leave behind. 

I figure that once it has cleared I will have quite a bit of sediment left but now I'm doubting my own logic. What do you all think?


----------



## Putterrr (Jun 30, 2011)

You are still in good shape. Most of the sediment will fall after you add the clarifier. Go NS

Putterrr


----------



## Tengu (Jun 30, 2011)

Thanks  The HBS i went to only sold super kleer so that's what I used. I'm hoping that when I return from BC, it will be clear.


----------



## Arne (Jun 30, 2011)

Bet you are gonna wish you had started another batch about now. When you get to tasting this, the poof factor comes in. Poof and it is gone, shoulda had another batch going. lol,, Arne.


----------



## Tengu (Jul 1, 2011)

You are probably right about that, but with leaving for vacation hopefully tomorrow it will have to wait


----------

